

Dotphiles: A More Sensible System for Dotfile Management - Xyzodiac
https://github.com/dotphiles/dotphiles

======
benohara
Well, was going to post about this but looks like someone beat me to it :)

Basically my dotfiles, as a starter repo so you can fork, edit and use.

Also using my 'dotsync' script that can push/pull changes around multiple
machines.

Has setups for zsh, vim and a number of other utils.

